# Help - need "pics" Honda GC 160



## FarmhandsUganda (Oct 29, 2007)

Speed governor become "disarranged" (totally) on me GC 160 where can I find online (for free) parts diagram / assembly etc. so I can start to understand what goes where and what I need to "resurrect" this now dead engine?

Thanks

Howard
Uganda


----------



## matt07181986 (Oct 30, 2007)

You can not get shop manuals for Honda anywhere that I know of for free. Let me know what you need and I might be able to e-mail you some of the shop manuals.


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

info avail at honda europe site.............http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/service/service_information/index.jsp.

gov. info on pg 90 out of 93. Silly thing about ECC manuals, in 3 different language to keep the natives happy. Hope this helps


----------

